

More than just snippets. Deploy example code to Dropbox with HelloJS - laurihy
http://hellojs.backliftapp.com

======
bitsweet
The parent site backliftapp.com looks really interesting, like Parse for
front-end devs.

~~~
AjithAntony
I don't Parse well enough to know if the analogy holds, but yeah, I agree that
Backflip looks really interesting: Click a button, sync stuff to my local
disk, hack at the local files, See the changes automatically at a temporary
url.

------
anateus
Initially I thought that the same sort of thing can be accomplished with
something like JsFiddle, but then I realized that for more complex libraries
or frameworks that require multiple files this would be much better.

~~~
joshuacc
Plunker is another good alternative for multi-file code: <http://plnkr.co/>

